# Brown Top Millet



## sullivanfire1 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a 9 acre field where I am planning to broadcast brown top millet. It had corn in it last year, can I just disc it in and broadcast the millet? Any fertilizer suugestions?

Thx


----------



## GTN (Feb 25, 2009)

If your planting for doves it's way to early. About the 1st or 2nd week of june is when I plant mine and usually cut it about 5-10 days before season. It is better to drill it or have it drilled. I have broadcast it like your saying and cut it in lightly and it done fine. As far as fertilizer we usually use amonia nitrate after it gets up and going good. You may need to plant a little earlier being from FL depending on your season. You want the millet to be ripe when you cut it, in other words starting to die or turning yellow in color. Thebirds like it alot better than cutting it green.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 25, 2009)

Using ammonia nitrate on millet can be a mixed blessing.  If you use it and have a lot of rain, you will get a lot of foliage and not much seed. Plus it will keep growing and the seed will not harden and cure.  Not only do you not get as much seed, the extra foliage discourages doves when you cut it unless you harrow or burn it.  If you are planting exclusively for doves, you want the millet to be somewhat stressed, so it heads up and cures early.

My opinion is, and others are welcome to disagree, that if your soil is reasonable fertile, that you are better off to plant the millet and let it go w/o fertilizer.  Drill is best, but broadcast is o.k.  It's a small seed, and I would drag rather than disk.


----------



## sullivanfire1 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Disc*

The field is in Screven County, Ga. I was wanting to know since there was corn in there last year can I just disc the old corn stalks in or do I need to remove them before I broadcast the millet?

Thx


----------



## General Lee (Feb 25, 2009)

sullivanfire1 said:


> The field is in Screven County, Ga. I was wanting to know since there was corn in there last year can I just disc the old corn stalks in or do I need to remove them before I broadcast the millet?
> 
> Thx


They will rot,just go ahead and disc and sow......


----------



## GTN (Feb 25, 2009)

25-06 I agree with you about the foliage and ammonia. If you let it start to die before you cut it, it will loose alot of it and we always roll ours for hay to get it up off the field. I would disc the corn stalks down before I broadcast my seed.


----------

